# It's Fate.



## moonty (Nov 4, 2004)

Thoughts, opinions, comments, suggestions, and the like are all very appreciated. Thanks!

--

It's Fate.

What is fate? The simple statement "It is fate" lacks a reference for the introductory pronoun. Some of us may believe that fate controls our lives, that it is why we met the cute girl or guy at the supermarket two weeks ago and experienced that sensation referred to as "love at first sight," which, at its very basis, operates on the assumption of fate. Perhaps it is fate that you approached them, asked for a phone number, and found some startling connections and similarities -- maybe he or she knows your cousin in Long Beach or has extremely similar music tastes. Is it fate, then, that two individuals should meet?

Perhaps not in the traditional sense. Fate is an amalgamation of the stars -- the stars of our mind. Upon meeting somebody, our mind flies. Do you like Radiohead? Where are you from? Do you want to hang out sometime? The mind, in a very animal state, immediately starts asking these questions immediately. Curiosity flourishes and we immediately enter a primitive state. High level thinking is erradicated during this time, we care only to "catch our prey," so to speak. Much like a lion on the prowl, the human mind is constantly on the lookout for anything from which it can ascertain meaning. What comes from this meaning?

In Greek mythology, the Fates were the three godesses that controlled human destiny. Answering to Clotho, Lachesis, and Atropos, they were the answer to many of life's questions for the Greek civilization. "Why did mother die?" a child would ask his father. "The Fates, son," was a way for both the father and the child to determine that there was a meaning for events both fortunate and unfortunate. It is from this creation that our modern concept of fate has arised. Our mind, attempting to determine meaning for an event, often simply slaps a label on it: "FATE." From our ascertation that there must simply be meaning to an event, we issue a form of self-confidence that we cannot gain elsewhere.

Perhaps, though, our idea of fate derives from much deeper in the subconcious than a simple explanation for events. By giving our subconcious reign over these events -- letting fate take its course -- we allow our deepest thoughts and feelings to be exercised in situations where doing such conciously is simply not possible. Fate, for some, may be an uncontrollable element, but as long as power is exercisable over our own mind, it is not just an explanation, but something we can control.

Matthew Montgomery


----------



## Pendulum (Nov 4, 2004)

Very nice. Only one mistake I found: 





> Do you want to hang out sometime? The mind, in a very animal state, immediately starts asking these questions immediately.


Don't need the second immediately. Otherwise, very well written and an interesting point of view


----------

